# Female emt's in the military?



## mayamiyazono (Jan 28, 2016)

I'd love to hear out your stories. I'm currently an EMT student. Plan is to either do the Saudi 1 year contract after and enter the war zone coming in 2017-2018 - or be a military EMT of any branch.  

So does anyone have any info on female Navy Corpsmen/Army 68W/M12/Aerospace Medical/Guard/Reserves? Doubt it would change much - but I am also African American on top of female.

Thank you!


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 29, 2016)

mayamiyazono said:


> I'd love to hear out your stories. I'm currently an EMT student. Plan is to either do the Saudi 1 year contract after and enter the war zone coming in 2017-2018 - or be a military EMT of any branch.
> 
> So does anyone have any info on female Navy Corpsmen/Army 68W/M12/Aerospace Medical/Guard/Reserves? Doubt it would change much - but I am also African American on top of female.
> 
> Thank you!


. 

I have a couple female friends who are army medics, and several friends who are medics in the national guard. They are pretty much EMT-B's with a bit of an expanded scope of practice. Most of what they focus on it trauma related as opposed to medical (which makes sense for the position). 

 But What does gender & race have to do with anything? Not trying to be rude, just curious. If you meet the minimum qualifications and can pass basic training, I think everything else is pretty much irrelevant. They have even allowed women to go through ranger training.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 29, 2016)

Ahhh the KSA contract (Saudi thing). You do realize that the majority of the KSA contracts are for Paramedics, not EMTs and they are usually restricted to those who also have a college degree, right?

So if you have the degree already, then you get the Paramedic Certification and THEN get some experience ( a few years)...THEN you can do the Saudi contract thing. You may want to do a little more research and refine your planning...its all doable, just not on the time table you have established.


----------



## mayamiyazono (Jan 29, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> .
> 
> I have a couple female friends who are army medics, and several friends who are medics in the national guard. They are pretty much EMT-B's with a bit of an expanded scope of practice. Most of what they focus on it trauma related as opposed to medical (which makes sense for the position).
> 
> But What does gender & race have to do with anything? Not trying to be rude, just curious. If you meet the minimum qualifications and can pass basic training, I think everything else is pretty much irrelevant. They have even allowed women to go through ranger training.



Anymore info they can share or that you are able to? like pay? amount they travel? length of contracts? etc? 
Race and gender: birds whisper upfront theirs a ton of sexism and discrimination in the military. Any input on that? Surely I will find out for myself one-day.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 29, 2016)

Pay charts are readily available online. Base pay is 100% based on rank and time in service (there are special bonus pays available for certain circumstances like jump pay for paratroopers or imminent danger/hazardous duty pay if you're deployed to Afghanistan for example). 

There is unfortunately some bigoted individuals in the military, just like any other human organization. However, this is not the 1960s anymore and the military has numerous measures in place to work against that. Equal Opportunity is such a big concern, it is literally a career killer for those who actually act on those thoughts.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 29, 2016)

mayamiyazono said:


> Anymore info they can share or that you are able to? like pay? amount they travel? length of contracts? etc?
> Race and gender: birds whisper upfront theirs a ton of sexism and discrimination in the military. Any input on that? Surely I will find out for myself one-day.


Google will answer most of that for you. Not trying to be an ***, but just last year I was looking at 68W myself and I was able to find pretty much everything I needed to know by doing some digging.


----------



## mayamiyazono (Jan 30, 2016)

Mhmm. Learned Reddit will give you the reality to any questions you have.


----------



## Run with scissors (Feb 2, 2016)

Being a 68w reservist won't help you much in your civilian life. If your going to be a medic in the military. Go full time active duty.


----------



## mayamiyazono (Feb 2, 2016)

I intend/hope to do 4 years of active duty as a medic sir.


----------



## Run with scissors (Feb 2, 2016)

You'll be good then. Lol


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Feb 2, 2016)

One of my Aunts was an Army medic. She loved the job, but she's been out many years and still has difficulty coping with certain aspects of her prior service emotionally and still goes to counseling for some of it. I would suggest asking different people in different units/branches of service about stuff like how good CISD/CISM is in that particular branch/unit. Most civilian jobs make that available right away up front to prevent long-term issues. Certainly, one's genitalia should not necessarily effect the way a job goes, but I would suggest seeking out that information before hand to anyone make or female going into the service. I have a friend of a friend who is a male who has been out almost 10 years and it altered him mentally permanently, and he wasn't really even in a dangerous place, necessarily. It's just that he got very little sleep, had constantly high catecholamine levels and perceived that he had no one to talk to to work stuff out while he was there.


----------



## Run with scissors (Feb 2, 2016)

It's not that bad, anything you do in life, that's worth doing. Is going to change you. 

Plus, the war is mostly over now. So the chances of you seeing anything bad are low. You'll just be doing vitals most of the time at the base ER. Or on standby for trainings and events on base.


----------



## mayamiyazono (Feb 2, 2016)

hi! Where are your sources for that? Are you asking solders? are you yourself active duty / in military service? Everyone knows Saudi Arabia is going to war in the next year- or two tops hence the constant paramedic recruitment to hospitals over to the middle east.


----------



## mayamiyazono (Feb 2, 2016)

I was under the impression its a guaranteed you'll be deployed to the middle east if you're a medic - especially combat medic.


----------



## Run with scissors (Feb 2, 2016)

Ive been discharged for about 3 years now. And I have friends that have been in as 68w. Never been deployed in 6 years.  

And that's what mainly staffed the ER on base. They took vitals and history and all that good stuff. 

If you have any questions you want to know, pm me. And I'll ask one of my friends who's active duty healthcare specialist in the army. And get some of your questions answered.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 2, 2016)

mayamiyazono said:


> I was under the impression its a guaranteed you'll be deployed to the middle east if you're a medic - especially combat medic.


There isnt going to be as much of a need to send as many, the amount of people still there is a fraction of what it once was. So at this point, there is no guarantee you will, especially since 68W is an overmanned field last I checked (which wasn't that long ago).


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 2, 2016)

mayamiyazono said:


> I was under the impression its a guaranteed you'll be deployed to the middle east if you're a medic - especially combat medic.


All the flight medics that are coming through our program say that they're almost never getting deployed. They jump around unit to unit hoping to find a unit that's getting sent over. A lot of the guys have 2-4 years active duty and have never been deployed. Again, these are all 68W medics in various roles.


----------



## akflightmedic (Feb 3, 2016)

mayamiyazono said:


> hi! Where are your sources for that? Are you asking solders? are you yourself active duty / in military service? Everyone knows Saudi Arabia is going to war in the next year- or two tops hence the constant paramedic recruitment to hospitals over to the middle east.



What are YOUR sources for this outlandish claim?

FYI, KSA has been actively recruiting Western Medical Providers since the 1990s (maybe earlier but this is when I first started). Your information is false.


----------



## mayamiyazono (Feb 3, 2016)

Run with scissors said:


> Ive been discharged for about 3 years now. And I have friends that have been in as 68w. Never been deployed in 6 years.
> 
> And that's what mainly staffed the ER on base. They took vitals and history and all that good stuff.
> 
> If you have any questions you want to know, pm me. And I'll ask one of my friends who's active duty healthcare specialist in the army. And get some of your questions answered.





I feel so technology challenged but I have no clue how to send you a PM. So settling for this here lol.

Again, I'm just a emt student (Finish in may) Plan on going to Paramedic school the following fall of 16 - (Two year program) THEN to enlist and serve for 4 years as a Medic. I'd love to hear more info you have on any of the four medic positions. I'm not leaning or have bias towards anyway. I just to go overseas and help.

Are there currently any openings? Are all the below overmanned? Which would be the fastest to get into? 

Enlisted in the Navy as HM Corpsman (Hospital or Boat) or Go Green FMF (Fleet-men medic for the Marines) (Can women even do this still?)

AirForce/AirGuard: The Aerospace Medical Service Specialist 

Army/Reserves as either a 68W (Combat Medic) or  or (68X) MENTAL HEALTH SPECIALIST for the Army (Counselor/Therapist)

Coast Guard as a HEALTH SERVICES TECHNICIAN.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 3, 2016)

mayamiyazono said:


> Are there currently any openings? Are all the below overmanned? Which would be the fastest to get into?


A Recruiter can answer your questions about openings and over/under staffed positions and give you more info on what exactly each of those MOS's do (and don't do) in their respective services than any of us can.


mayamiyazono said:


> (Can women even do this still?)


Seriously? Have you really NOT heard the fairly major news that ALL combat exclusions against woman are being lifted? I.e. if you really wanted to, you can enlist as an 11B/0311 Infantry, and woman have been cycling through and graduating Ranger school, in fact they are seriously talking about making woman register for the draft just like men now because of this. I don't think you'll have an issue enlisting as a medic....


----------



## Run with scissors (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm not 100% sure. But I was under the impression that the marines had zero medical staff. They just used the navy.

To be honest. I would just join. And worry about school later, when I had g.I bill and experience in that field. You don't need to be certified to do that job in the military.

They give you all the training you need in AIT


----------



## Run with scissors (Feb 3, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> A Recruiter can answer your questions about openings and over/under staffed positions and give you more info on what exactly each of those MOS's do (and don't do) in their respective services than any of us can.
> Seriously? Have you really NOT heard the fairly major news that ALL combat exclusions against woman are being lifted? I.e. if you really wanted to, you can enlist as an 11B/0311 Infantry, and woman have been cycling through and graduating Ranger school, in fact they are seriously talking about making woman register for the draft just like men now because of this. I don't think you'll have an issue enlisting as a medic....



I was reading online the other day that the boys at USMC were angry because they were taking the word "man" out of all the mos titles. Instead of it being infantryman. It would just be infantry marine and so on and so fourth


----------



## res1551cue (Jul 30, 2016)

mayamiyazono said:


> I feel so technology challenged but I have no clue how to send you a PM. So settling for this here lol.
> 
> Again, I'm just a emt student (Finish in may) Plan on going to Paramedic school the following fall of 16 - (Two year program) THEN to enlist and serve for 4 years as a Medic. I'd love to hear more info you have on any of the four medic positions. I'm not leaning or have bias towards anyway. I just to go overseas and help.
> 
> ...



I think you need to go easy on the medic term. This term seems to getting thrown around loosely. There is a slight chance in the military that you will be qualified as a paramedic. There really is not a need for it. Most bases have clinics on base or a hospital within a few miles. My base has 3 within 5 miles. Most services only certify their enlisted as EMT-B or Advance levels. At least in the Air Force all medical response (Ambulance) jobs are civilian. Unless you work in a clinic then most are qualified as Physician assistants, CNA's, RN's and those are civilians as well. The 68W as some have mentioned is only an EMT-B or EMT-I/A with a little more training. Hell I dont even work in a medical field in the Air Force and because I have taken the Army's Combat Lifesavers class I am certified to give IV's and NPA's. 

If you want to do the Aersopace medical service specialist, you will be doing much of nothing except taking vitals and info from those who wear flights suits. As far as the Navy goes you really do not have a choice on whether you are stationed on a boat or on land. 

If your plan is to do the KSA contracting job I suggest (like others have), join the military and get the training. The contracting jobs are looking for someone with a security clearance (which can take years with the current budget), combat experience, and have some sort of military experience.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Sep 3, 2016)

mayamiyazono said:


> Anymore info they can share or that you are able to? like pay? amount they travel? length of contracts? etc?
> Race and gender: birds whisper upfront theirs a ton of sexism and discrimination in the military. Any input on that? Surely I will find out for myself one-day.


Your birds are cuckoos. There is not a ton of sexism and discrimination in the military. It's not tolerated. There is the occasional *******, but it's rare.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MackTheKnife (Sep 3, 2016)

mayamiyazono said:


> hi! Where are your sources for that? Are you asking solders? are you yourself active duty / in military service? Everyone knows Saudi Arabia is going to war in the next year- or two tops hence the constant paramedic recruitment to hospitals over to the middle east.


Everyone knows? SA has managed to stay out of the fighting for years. What are your sources?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MackTheKnife (Sep 3, 2016)

mayamiyazono said:


> I was under the impression its a guaranteed you'll be deployed to the middle east if you're a medic - especially combat medic.


Your impression is way off base.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MackTheKnife (Sep 3, 2016)

mayamiyazono said:


> I feel so technology challenged but I have no clue how to send you a PM. So settling for this here lol.
> 
> Again, I'm just a emt student (Finish in may) Plan on going to Paramedic school the following fall of 16 - (Two year program) THEN to enlist and serve for 4 years as a Medic. I'd love to hear more info you have on any of the four medic positions. I'm not leaning or have bias towards anyway. I just to go overseas and help.
> 
> ...


Do not WASTE your time by getting your PM and then going in the military. It is impossible to maintain your quals and CEs as a PM in the military. I am a retired Navy guy and I was a Hospital Corpsman. EMS types aren't what the military uses. Get your PM and get some experience. Or go straight into the military. Air Force PJ will get you your PM, Navy you can become an Amphibious Recon Corpsman or Navy SEAL Corpsman, or Army SF 18D medic.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MackTheKnife (Sep 3, 2016)

Run with scissors said:


> I'm not 100% sure. But I was under the impression that the marines had zero medical staff. They just used the navy.
> 
> To be honest. I would just join. And worry about school later, when I had g.I bill and experience in that field. You don't need to be certified to do that job in the military.
> 
> They give you all the training you need in AIT


They use Navy Hospital Corpsman and doctors attached to them.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Red Shirt 6 (Jun 14, 2020)

Mayamiyazono what did you end up doing? If you are still looking for stories there is a BBC show Our Girl (2014-2018) about a girl that enlists and becomes an army medic.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 14, 2020)

Red Shirt 6 said:


> Mayamiyazono what did you end up doing? If you are still looking for stories there is a BBC show Our Girl (2014-2018) about a girl that enlists and becomes an army medic.


It's been over 5 years since the OP started this thread, and they haven't been back since.  Considering the average term of enlistment is 4 years, they could be discharged by now and moving on with their life.


----------



## MedicJon88 (Jul 9, 2020)

Late to the party, but the Airforce 4Ns I work with as a contractor were all EMT-B's to start with, you advance most of them have ICU training and can cross to LVN's. Some of them work alongside officer's/RNs in military installations. One coveted position is IDMT, still a 4N with a specialty assignment of basically being a PA-C without actually being a PA-C.


----------

